# Schwinn 1979 Spitfire 24" ----    Unridden!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 7, 2023)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. Been looking for a 24” for a while. Would have taken a 24” Cruiser but really wanted a Spitfire. Guy said it was not ridden and I agree. No wear at all on any wear parts. Uniroyal Nobby Tires/Schwinn tubes original same as everything else on it. A Friday March 23 build. (0829). I lucked into this one and it was close enough to be able to pick it up. Of the 150 plus bikes that have passed through here I have only had 3 shipped to me. 2 of the 3 had shipping damage so has to be a real special bike for me to chance shipping.  

Anybody have thoughts on the 77 chainguard stamp?  Looks so well done.


----------



## phantom (Jan 7, 2023)

It a great find for sure, I like it. The tire treads look to me like they have a little wear on them. Not that would matter to me. Did he have the owners manual?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 7, 2023)

Pic of tire. No manual.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2023)

Another prettly amazing piece Bob! That guard stamping is a first for me. 77 was the first year for the Spitfire and it appears to be a factory stamping IMO, but why stamp a guard and in that location. It was done after paint too.  🤨


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm with you GT on thinking it is a factory stamp.  It's too good, no sign of it at all on the back.   No idea of why it's there either.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

nice!

what kind of kid gets a new bike and never rides it? none of my bikes survived my childhood.


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 7, 2023)

How many are around in that condition    Going on 50 years and they still show up. Growing up, my mom would give all our stuff away 20 minutes after we outgrew it.   You have to wonder, how careful was everyone around that Bike.  No shovel fell on it, no bored kid with his mother stopped by that they let use it to pass his time.   It’s not a model someone would speculate on for future high value.    They all have a story, glad this one continues with Bob.  I’d love to have a pic of it 20 years ago..   where was?


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 7, 2023)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice!
> 
> what kind of kid gets a new bike and never rides it? none of my bikes survived my childhood.



Thinking the same as me.   Different outcomes.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 7, 2023)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago. Been looking for a 24” for a while. Would have taken a 24” Cruiser but really wanted a Spitfire. Guy said it was not ridden and I agree. No wear at all on any wear parts. Uniroyal Nobby Tires/Schwinn tubes original same as everything else on it. A Friday March 23 build. (0829). I lucked into this one and it was close enough to be able to pick it up. Of the 150 plus bikes that have passed through here I have only had 3 shipped to me. 2 of the 3 had shipping damage so has to be a real special bike for me to chance shipping.
> 
> Anybody have thoughts on the 77 chainguard stamp?  Looks so well done.
> 
> ...



Nice Find !
The 24" Spitfires came with the Uniroyal Nobby Tires as the later Cruisers came with the Carlisle Tires.
The 77 stamping is the chainguard part number indicator for 24" frames as the earlier flared chainguard 24" bicycles had a 4 stamped on them.
This Schwinn Spitfire Manual would be the one for the bicycle. They are harder to find than the Cruiser manual.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 7, 2023)

Here's a lightweight 24" Breeze chainguard that has a slightly different rear mounting bracket and has a 67 stamped on it.









The 24" Schwinn flared chainguard has a 4 stamping


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2023)

All of my 78 & early 79 24 in. Spitfires have had 77 stamped in the guard but seems to have disappeared sometime before the Cruiser came out.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 7, 2023)

Cool!   Mystery answered!


----------



## furyus (Jan 7, 2023)

Super nice. Always have wanted one of these to build a BMX cruiser. Yours is too nice to hack up.


----------



## furyus (Jan 7, 2023)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice!
> 
> what kind of kid gets a new bike and never rides it? none of my bikes survived my childhood.



One that the Lord calls home.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 8, 2023)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago. Been looking for a 24” for a while. Would have taken a 24” Cruiser but really wanted a Spitfire. Guy said it was not ridden and I agree. No wear at all on any wear parts. Uniroyal Nobby Tires/Schwinn tubes original same as everything else on it. A Friday March 23 build. (0829). I lucked into this one and it was close enough to be able to pick it up. Of the 150 plus bikes that have passed through here I have only had 3 shipped to me. 2 of the 3 had shipping damage so has to be a real special bike for me to chance shipping.
> 
> Anybody have thoughts on the 77 chainguard stamp?  Looks so well done.
> 
> ...




So what is the frame serial number on this bike?


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2023)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice!
> 
> what kind of kid gets a new bike and never rides it? none of my bikes survived my childhood.






His girlfriend lived really close by burned other rubber instead


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 8, 2023)

Xlobsterman said:


> So what is the frame serial number on this bike?



It is LP5492XX


----------



## stezell (Jan 8, 2023)

Very well preserved bike Bob, cool find! Hope all is well and Happy New year's!

Sean


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2023)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> It is LP5492XX



That's quite a span from the serial stamping date to the build date. My Spit 5 wasn't that bad.  😂


----------



## koolbikes (Monday at 3:26 PM)

In the Schwinn forums tread "Let's see some late Cruisers & early Spitfires" there are very few of the 24" Schwinn versions posted, 1979 Schwinn Spitfire was the first year for the 24" model. 1982 "Schwinn Cruiser" was the last year.
1979 Spitfire Model CCI - 6
Bendix Coaster 24- inch,
S-2 Balloon Tire wheels
Colors : Cardinal Red, Sky Blue, Black Sable









						Let’s see some late 70’s/early 80’s Cruisers and Spitfires | All Things Schwinn
					

Hello all. I am currently obsessed with the late 70’s and early 80’s single speed coaster brake model Spitfires and Cruisers. I love them totally stock and with some bmx accents. I am looking for inspiration on a current build project. Can you guys that have them post up some pics of your bikes...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Tuesday at 12:39 AM)

koolbikes said:


> In the Schwinn forums tread "Let's see some late Cruisers & early Spitfires" there are very few of the 24" Schwinn versions posted, 1979 Schwinn Spitfire was the first year for the 24" model. 1982 "Schwinn Cruiser" was the last year.
> 1979 Spitfire Model CCI - 6
> Bendix Coaster 24- inch,
> S-2 Balloon Tire wheels
> ...




From what I remember during my days at the shop, the 24" Spitfire & Cruiser did not sell all that well. Just not a lot of demand for them back in the day. That is why we don't see many of them today.


----------

